# Günstige und gute SATA 3 Kabel kaufen.



## billionaire (19. März 2016)

*Günstige und gute SATA 3 Kabel kaufen.*

Moin,

ich bin auf der suche nach guten und günstigen SATA 3 Kabeln in schwarz. Ich brauche sie gewinkelt als auch gerade, doch finde ich keine 10er Packs oder 6er Packs zu guten Preisen.
Wenn überhaupt, dann nur die buntesten Farben, die man sich vorstellen kann.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


Gruß

Billi


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige und gute SATA 3 Kabel kaufen.*

Ich hab die mal gekauft, sind die Standardkabeln die bei den Gigabyte-Mainboards dabei liegen.
2x SATA Kabel 5�cm Schwarz | 1x gerade-gerade | 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Günstiger:
2x SATA Kabel 5�cm Schwarz | 1x gerade-gerade | 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Meine Favoriten momentan:
5 Stuck SATA 6Gb/s Kabel - Serial ATA 6 - mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
SATA 6Gb/s Kabel rund, mit Lasche, gewinkelt, ,5 m - 7: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(sind halt nicht schwarz)


----------

